# Part-time work when studying?



## 72stroopwafels

Hello everyone,
I've hatched the slightly odd plan of studying an MA in Dutch at a university in the north of Germany (my BA is German with Dutch, so in a way, it makes sense). Funding it has proved more complicated than I thought- I applied for a DAAD scholarship earlier this year but got turned down. There don't seem to be any other scholarships available so I'm hoping to find a part-time job while I study. I'm also hoping to work full-time over the summer to save a bit up, but does anyone have any tips for finding part-time work in Germany, specifically in Oldenburg (or anywhere close by)? I worked there as a language assistant last year with the British Council and was wondering if schools ever employ language assistants on a more casual basis- ie, not through any kind of official organisation? Any experiences with this? I'd be really grateful for any information, as I'm at my wit's end!


----------



## James3214

How about teaching English part-time? There is a Berlitz in Oldenburg and a few other places that offer English courses so perhaps contact them directly to avoid the agencies. Not sure how your German is but obviously that will affect your chances of other opportunities.

Good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## 72stroopwafels

James3214 said:


> How about teaching English part-time? There is a Berlitz in Oldenburg and a few other places that offer English courses so perhaps contact them directly to avoid the agencies. Not sure how your German is but obviously that will affect your chances of other opportunities.
> 
> Good luck, hope it works out for you.


That's a great idea, thanks! I'll ask them today. My German is (theoretically) at C1 level (I'm finishing a degree in German with Dutch in a few months) so that might make things a bit less tricky.


----------



## ajtaiangie

volkshochschule,language schools.


----------

